# Pop Up Fenster



## cLoWn (18. Februar 2003)

Hi 
ich habe ein riesiges Problem:
Ich werde von pop up fenstern vollgespammt.
Nicht nur eins pro stunde sondern alle 10min 50
Sück. Auch wenn ich keine verbindung mit dem Internet habe.
Also is da höchstwarscheinlich irgendwas auf meiner Platte.
Könnt ihr mir helfen??? *verzweifel*

.sys


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Februar 2003)

nanana, wer war den da auf XXL oder Warez Seiten?

überprüf mal deinen Autostart, die Runsektion in der Registry und die Konfigdateien auf startende Progs.

Helfen dabei kann Dir "Anti Trojan" (google) , außerdem solltest Du deine DFÜ Verbindung überprüfen! (o190 ?)


----------



## sam (18. Februar 2003)

Norton Antivirus (oder ein Freewarebruder)
Spybot - Search&Destroy (Freeware...einfach googlen)

und schon werden dir deine sünden vergeben  
und surf ab jetzt mit mozilla


----------

